# Scooter rack



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I have just got a scooter so now I need a rack and I guess a tow hitch. Has anyone had one fitted that they are satisfied with? I have heard all sorts of horror stories about them.
I have a Riviera 181 which has quite a long overhang does this effect them i.e. too much wight over the back axle.
Also has anyone a good insurance company that will let the bike be used over three months overseas.
I sometimes wonder if it is all worth the trouble!

[I][B]Thanks to you all but this is now an old post and I have changed motorhomes

Thanks to all[/B][/I]


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

*scooter racks*

We had our new Burstner A class fitted with a tow bar and bought an 'easylifter' rack as advertised in mags and seen at P'boro show. Very pleased with it, but we had the cheaper version without the easylifting hydraulics, which also makes it lighter on teh back axle. An advantage is that the carrier can be taken off in a few seconds, thus shortening the van length and lightening the load on the back axle. The towbar was fitted by 77 Motors at Newark; good service and bullet proof bar. With all this our back axle was overloaded so we have shifted things around and we are OK - but only just. However, it is worth it because the scooter makes such a difference to our mobility; shopping, accessing walks etc etc.

Insurance; the only one I found was with Norwich Union through brokers MCE Tel 08712227920 or www.insuremce.com

Have fun
Graham


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

before you buy a scooter rack, look at first if your rear axle can support the weight of the rack and the scooter...

Exemple: 80 kg just over the rear axle, weight 100 kg 1m behind this axle and so on....
A have on my mh. an aluminium rack weighting 20 kg + the scooter with 109 kg, my rear axle is than overload with 135 kg...and this cannot be good for the rear suspension and the tyres...

for info,

duc


----------



## 114844 (Jul 27, 2008)

hi i have got insurance on my vespa from carol nash seems quite good hope this helps sel


----------



## seakay (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi. I bought mine from:

http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/motorbike_scooter_carrier.html

Really helpful and they asked lots of questions regarding dimensions etc to ensure that what they supplied would fit.

Spent five weeks touring France in September last year with a 180cc scooter (115kg) with no problems at all. Easy to load/unload using detachable ramp and genuinely really pleased with it. Hope this helps.

Clive


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Another vote for the non hydraulic easylifter, they are superb and so easy to use and secure.


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

I have Riviera 171 which I believe share's the same body and base vehicle. After 18mths of research and pondering about a rack, I decided just to try it and see. I have a Honda XR250 m/bike which weighs 120kg. and used Headleys of Durham as they were the closest fitters and price wise similar to anyone else. 
There was a large amount of work and box section involved in fitting the towbar itself. I am happy with the work done. The scooter rack supplied needed modification in order to carry my bike.
We went away for 3 months last September travelling down to the Algarve. The only issue (not a problem) was the number plate/lighting board decking out and being damaged because of the extra overhang. My fault when being obliged to reverse up an incline after being confronted with a low bridge in France. I remounted the board higher and had no further problems.
Performance and handling wise, the fuel consumption wasn't affected, there was a slight instability when overtaking on motorways in excess of 70mph. On the return journey we travelled through Paris on the motorway in a heavy rainstorm. The road conditions were very bad a I had slight aquaplaning, this might have ocured without the bike anyway. There was a slight loss of grip occasionally if turning 90' up a steep incline again not supprising. 
Overall it was worth having the bike along, however we missed the push bikes can't have it always. I use Carol Nash insurance have done for years and can thourogly recommend them.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

seakay said:


> Hi. I bought mine from:
> 
> http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/motorbike_scooter_carrier.html
> 
> ...


I too found Watling very helpful in assessing whether the added weight of the rack would be within the limits of my van. *However* the rack that they fitted did not stand up well to the strains put on it and a couple of welds started failing after less than a year. I subsequently bought the Easylifter hydraulic rack, which appears well designed and more than capable.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We had serious problems last year being overweight after fitting a scooter rack (Easylifter)
See our sorry tale here (pages 7 and 9) click

Get as much information as you can find on the subject to make sure you don't fall foul or the law/regulations

Good luck

Ian and Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

chalky9 said:


> seakay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I bought mine from:
> ...


Chalky,

Did you in conjunction with Watling, who responded here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-442961.html#442961
ever get to the bottom of this isolated failure?

Dave


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

No, as I'm based in Spain I had to have the rack re-welded here, so it would probably have been difficult for Watling to learn anything even if I had made the trip to see them. 

To be frank, the Easylifter design is so much better. For example, you mount, and handle, a scooter or bike from the left hand side; with the Watling unit it was necessary to swap round to the right in order to 'walk' the bike up the rack. They're nice, helpful people but ...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chalky,

Thanks. Clearly you have to go with what works for you.

My scooter is 150kgs, so walking it up the ramp is not a good idea, but driving it up under power is trivial and very controllable. However, you need good control with the throttle, so standing on the ground on the right hand side is the way to do it. 

Horses for courses 

Dave


----------

